# Lent is next week!



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

Every year, I fast for lent. for about 50 days
*The first week and the last week of lent, I don't eat anything that comes from animals.. except for fish

* the weeks in between I eat dairy, eggs but no meat or chicken
I know soy products are not good, but I'm gonna have to eat some soy products for lent! 
any suggestions for high protein, non-dairy non animal products food?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

What the hell is Lent?  Just curious, no disrespect meant.

Also I read your journal.  I dont know you really, and I have never seen a pic of you... But from what I read, are you sure that fasting is a good idea?  And like I said, just curious... No disrespect meant


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

Umm, maybe some kind of bean has high carbs.  Unfortunately, the big kahoona made it so that our primiary protein sources are derived from animals.  I suggest you throw another salmon on the barby if thats what you can have 

As to me, I'm giving up sex for lent. Until March 13th.  Early in the morning.  Very early.


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm not going to fast (like not eat at all) 
lent, we give up something before easter.. most people do it only on good friday.. we do it the entire 50 days


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, she's probably not doing a straight out and out fast where you only drink water.  Purifying the body and all that fun stuff.

I think she is limiting her food choices, giving up something specifically.

As to Lent.  I dont know, its just a day every year where I say I'm not going to have sex cause I saw it in a movie once.  I have no idea what it is though


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Umm, maybe some kind of bean has high carbs.  Unfortunately, the big kahoona made it so that our primiary protein sources are derived from animals.  I suggest you throw another salmon on the barby if thats what you can have
> 
> As to me, I'm giving up sex for lent. Until March 13th.  Early in the morning.  Very early.



I'm going to be sick and tired of fish! 
I was thinking of getting soy milk, soy cheese, bocca burgers 
we can eat meat on sundays though


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

I gave up boys for Lent one year..


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

I gave up all animal product food last year, and kept the whey protein.. I didn't know whey came from animals  so my lent was ruined


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

What the hell is Lent!!!

Sara-- Soy protein is a


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What the hell is Lent!!!
> 
> Sara-- Soy protein is a



I know soy is a no no.. what else can I eat then?? 

lent is a religious thing.. mostly catholics follow it


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

first week and last week of lent would only include 
fish and high protein beans?? there is nothing else I can have, except for soy stuff


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

Thats all right Sara, its really the thought that counts.  I truly wouldnt partake in that strict a lent myself... one needs protein, and I dont think God would be pleased with us harming our bodies without accomplishing anything.

As God told the Israelites a long time ago (somewhat paraphrased) - Your sacrifices make me sick.

He's all about a relationship.  I'm certainly not knocking what you're doing, I completely respect it.  Just saying that if you messed up with the whey he can respect that


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Religious... aye, thanks.

I am not sure... I will never do a fast of any kind.  I dont think it promotes well being.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

Why is soy a no no?

What about tofu and stuff like that?  Its a soy product isnt it?  Yet you can get it with lower amounts of carbs and stuff.  Anyways, some people say that soy increases estrogen a little.  I think that is bunk personally and a stereotype propogated by the body building community because we tend to like whey


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Thats all right Sara, its really the thought that counts.  I truly wouldnt partake in that strict a lent myself... one needs protein, and I dont think God would be pleased with us harming our bodies without accomplishing anything.
> 
> As God told the Israelites a long time ago (somewhat paraphrased) - Your sacrifices make me sick.
> ...



Yes, it't the thought that counts  
Back then they fasted for 50 days straight and the last day they feasted with fish and bread! thats why we only allow fish in lent


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

I've done a 5 days non-eating fast... only drinking water.  Wasnt a huge deal, and I think I was the most rational at that time that I've ever been 

I wouldnt do it again though, rationality is over-rated.


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Why is soy a no no?
> 
> What about tofu and stuff like that?  Its a soy product isnt it?  Yet you can get it with lower amounts of carbs and stuff.  Anyways, some people say that soy increases estrogen a little.  I think that is bunk personally and a stereotype propogated by the body building community because we tend to like whey



everyone tells me soy is bad soy is bad.. and I'm confused


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2004)

What nationality are you sara? Im Ukrainian .


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I've done a 5 days non-eating fast... only drinking water.  Wasnt a huge deal, and I think I was the most rational at that time that I've ever been
> 
> I wouldnt do it again though, rationality is over-rated.



I'll never be able to fast for that long!
we going to fast till 12:00pm the first day of lent! I think thats next monday!


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

Jill- I'm Armenian


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> everyone tells me soy is bad soy is bad.. and I'm confused



*HERE!!!*

http://www.mercola.com/article/soy/

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18508 (Great article posted by Mudge)

http://www.t-mag.com/nation_articles/263gb.jsp

Just read up a bit


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't want to read it! I know all about it  
I just think, it won't harm me when I'm using it for lent  god will protect me from evil in the soy


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

I've had soy before... and I enjoy it.  Additionally, alot of fitness people have soy (not bodybuilders though, ever  ).  I wouldnt throw it off completely.  It can be somewhat high in carbs, but maybe you can find some stuff that has lower carbs in it.  As a protein source its not great, but it will more than do IMO.

Anybody that throws up a study on it in here is probably going to be misinformed.  There have been lots of studies, and lots of different results in the end with too often people writing up atricles that are inaccurate.  It wont hurt you for a little bit, just be wary of the carbs 

Give the tofu a try too... I used to slice it up and cook it for breakfast.  It'll take on the flavor of spices quite well if you throw some on.  Good luck with your Lent 

Night all!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I don't want to read it! I know all about it
> I just think, it won't harm me when I'm using it for lent  god will protect me from evil in the soy



Your kidding right?  Atleast read the one from Mudge.  Its the second link I posted.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Soy is bad, thats all there is to it!!!  Unless it is fermented like it should be


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

I've read all about it, from DP


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

So why use something that is harmful then?


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

How can you fermenate soy?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Its probably a long process... You will probably have to READ up on that too.


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> So why use something that is harmful then?



there is nothing else I can replace protein with except for fish and beans..


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

you have othe protein sources for me to use for lent? and I will avoid soy


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

"Soy is low in saturated fat and free of cholesterol.  25 grams of soy protein taken once daily can lower cholesterol levels by 10 to 15% ??? enough to reduce heart attack risk by 30%!

Studies have also concluded that soy protein inhibits cholesterol oxidation. Oxidized cholesterol is cholesterol that has undergone structural changes because of exposure to oxygen. Only oxidized cholesterol can damage arteries. In test tubes, a compound in soybeans called genistein has been found to inhibit the growth of cells that form artery-clogging plaque."

"Soy protein isolates are a highly digestible source of amino acids. Amino acids are the building blocks of protein, essential for human growth and maintenance. Protein, once consumed, is broken down into individual amino acids which form helpful antibodies and enzymes for our bodies. Of the 20 amino acids humans require, 11 are produced by our bodies. The remaining 9 must come from the foods we eat. Soy protein provides all 9 missing amino acids, making it a complete protein. Complete proteins are proteins that contain all of the essential amino acids.  There are very few sources of complete protein in modern foods. Since amino acids are the "building blocks" of proteins, and proteins are the "building blocks" of the human body, this is a terrific reason to add soy to your diet!"

http://www1.revivalsoy.com/whysoy/r...n=revivalsoy:C8D1EB0E8DCA0EE9139ADDF3FF86B8D0

http://abilitymagazine.com/news_SoyStudy.html

http://www.wholehealthmd.com/news/viewarticle/1,1513,1004,00.html

They are still trying to figure it out... either way, it wont kill you for a month


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanx Eggs  but there are also negatives on soy.. what preimer posted .. I dunno which one to trust


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry, I wont use soy, and it is not good for you.  Do what you will.


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm not going to eat soy all my life, everyday.. it's just a replacement for a while


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

my doctor tells me whey protein is not good for you at all!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Thats not the point.  Its like saying "Im not going to smoke meth all my life, it is just to keep me up for now while I work the late shift."

And your doctor must be right... Look at all the people who use it and are dying... 

Im outa here!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

As well as, look what Kuso posted just underneath that.  He lives in Japan... and yet the article that Mudge posted states that people in China and Japan eat less than 10g a day.  But Kuso out and out points out that this is a lie.  Which isnt Mudges fault, but the information that he posted is obviously tailored to someones specific intent rather than being objective research.

One month of eating soy wont kill you, or all the Japanese would be dead, and I wouldnt be here.  If the women in your family have a predisposition towards breast cancer or you are nursing, I wouldnt use soy just to play it safe.  If those arent conditions you are currently experiencing, then no biggie


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm not addicted to soy though.. I
m actually addicted to nuts


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, the best option for you is to eat straight salmon! 

Anyways, I need to get some sleep.  Think about it some, but realize that the jury is still out on the subject with lots of opposing viewpoints.  You have to do what you have to do over Lent, not us... so in the end you should do what you think is right.


----------



## sara (Feb 17, 2004)

Good night guys, I'll discuess this more tomorrow


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 17, 2004)

don't want to bash ur religion sara, but this is another example of using religion and taking it to the extreme..no meat for a whole month??and being a bodybuilder at that!!! i know lots of catholics that don't take it that far


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't understand lent and i wouldn't eat soy.


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, as another Catholic (if you are), I don't think you should worry about it.  Eat what you are going to eat, and let it pass.
In other words.....don't sweat the small stuff.  

What's wrong with eating fish for Lent?  Answer:  Nothing.  If that's all you eat, then so be it.  If you must have something else, then do the soy stuff, in moderation.

Lent starts on Ash Wednesday, BTW (25 Feb).  46 Days total this year, FOR Roman Catholics, anyway.  From what you've posted, I can't tell if you are or not.  (Not that it matters).


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Oak - This isnt an extreme... strapping a bomb to your body and blowing the shit out of some people is an extreme.  As far as religion goes, if you believe in a God then not eating some stuff for a month is a very little thing in that regards.  But really, one cant truly offer religious advice unless one has soem sort of connection and understanding, in this case its like an Athiest trying to convince the Pope that he should issue a Papal decree that all Priests should wear jeans from now on during services


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll do what I did last year without the whey this time ")


----------



## zakk (Feb 18, 2004)

I give up giving up for lent.  its been working great.

other than that, As a female I'd watch the types of fish your eating.  I drink soy milk (HATE regular milk) but in moderation.

maybe tofu for some extra protein?


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 18, 2004)

just curious...is this your own personal thing?  can't you opt for something else to give up for lent?  as far as i know (born and raised Catholic) this isn't actually fasting it's abstinence and it applies to Ash Wednesday & all the Fridays during Lent (no meat but fish and eggs and dairy are allowed)

in light of some of your diet "issues" can't you go by the book on this and only avoid the meat Fridays during Lent (and Ash Wednesday) and find something more positive to do for the rest of Lent?

i don't think there's any religious doctrine that calls for this and if it's something "extra" you want to do for your faith etc. shouldn't it be something positive instead of negative?

i.e.  instead of giving UP something perhaps it would be better to DO something?  just my thoughts...


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

HEY SARA-- Are you Catholic?? I am-- Lent starts on Palm Sunday- Next sunday~ Hmmm? I need to think of something to give up.

one year (when I was 14) I gave up Soda (i.e. Dr. Pepper, coke, etc..) and I haven't had one since--now I do drink Diet coke but thats all.

My senior year in High school I gave up Chocolate--THAT was HARD-and I was bitchy!!!

I don't know what to give up this year!??


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

I agree with Nikegurl on this.

You can give up WHATEVER you want..or like last year..instead of giving up something, I promised to be very nice to everyone--even the boss!!! 

My mom thought that was a neat idea.. to add something great to you. 

I think I may give up work- I'm kidding!!!!!


----------



## Pepper (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oak - This isnt an extreme... strapping a bomb to your body and blowing the shit out of some people is an extreme.  As far as religion goes, if you believe in a God then not eating some stuff for a month is a very little thing in that regards.  But really, one cant truly offer religious advice unless one has soem sort of connection and understanding, in this case its like an Athiest trying to convince the Pope that he should issue a Papal decree that all Priests should wear jeans from now on during services



Eggs, you are my hero.


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> just curious...is this your own personal thing?  can't you opt for something else to give up for lent?  as far as i know (born and raised Catholic) this isn't actually fasting it's abstinence and it applies to Ash Wednesday & all the Fridays during Lent (no meat but fish and eggs and dairy are allowed)
> 
> in light of some of your diet "issues" can't you go by the book on this and only avoid the meat Fridays during Lent (and Ash Wednesday) and find something more positive to do for the rest of Lent?
> ...



My family does it every year, so It would be wierd if I don't do it!


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zakk *_
> I give up giving up for lent.  its been working great.
> 
> other than that, As a female I'd watch the types of fish your eating.  I drink soy milk (HATE regular milk) but in moderation.
> ...



Hey zakk, just wondering where exactly in sanjose are you?


----------



## zakk (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Hey zakk, just wondering where exactly in sanjose are you?



Almaden.  you?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> don't want to bash ur religion sara, but this is another example of using religion and taking it to the extreme..no meat for a whole month??and being a bodybuilder at that!!! i know lots of catholics that don't take it that far




This is wrong. Your ONLY not suppose to eat Meat on Fridays through lent.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Jill- I'm Armenian




BALIKJAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Soy is bad, thats all there is to it!!!  Unless it is fermented like it should be



Its not quite so black and white.........if you care to search there were a series of "soy war" threads by DP and I about a year ago.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> don't want to bash ur religion sara, but this is another example of using religion and taking it to the extreme..no meat for a whole month??and being a bodybuilder at that!!! i know lots of catholics that don't take it that far



You are missing the point man.  Someone's religion should NOT revolve are their lifestyle, but rather the other way around.  I know alot alot of bodybuilders that follow a bodybuilders lifestyle, but that does not mean I listen to their advice either.   See my point?


I say go for it Sara if it you feel it is what you should do.  In the end, you know what matters...and it's not protein consumption.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thats not the point.  Its like saying "Im not going to smoke meth all my life, it is just to keep me up for now while I work the late shift."
> 
> And your doctor must be right... Look at all the people who use it and are dying...
> ...



I'd hardly say the two examples can be compared.  Tell me you do absolutely nothing that is harmful to you...


----------



## kuso (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> If the women in your family have a predisposition towards breast cancer or you are nursing, I wouldnt use soy just to play it safe.



Funnily enough, the Japanese are the highest consumers of soy, and have the lowest rate of breast cancer in the world.


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> You are missing the point man.  Someone's religion should NOT revolve are their lifestyle, but rather the other way around.  I know alot alot of bodybuilders that follow a bodybuilders lifestyle, but that does not mean I listen to their advice either.   See my point?
> 
> 
> I say go for it Sara if it you feel it is what you should do.  In the end, you know what matters...and it's not protein consumption.


ok..i see ur point..i guess to me bodybuilding is the only thing in my life that really matters so i would personally never take it that far like sara is doing..i didn't mean to come off sounding like an authority or bashing the church...i was just thinking that u shouldn't restrict urself to just fish and soy for protein...


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> This is wrong. Your ONLY not suppose to eat Meat on Fridays through lent.


but sara said she was gonna give it up for the entire period i believe


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 18, 2004)

I am of the opinion that soy is fine for a woman who is the weight she wants to be at.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

^^ Buckwheat has spoken!  End of discussion!


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zakk *_
> Almaden.  you?



No Way!!! 
I used to live around there.. Santa Teresa, Blossom Hill 
What high school did you go to ?


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> but sara said she was gonna give it up for the entire period i believe



The first week and the last week of lent, I'm going to give up everything that comes from animals.. except for fish!
and the other days during lent, I will have eggs and dairy products, but no meat, chicken except on sundays  

And yes, bodybuilding  food is important to me  but I can replace the animal products protein to other protein , and that's just for lent


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 18, 2004)

alright i was mistaken..everyone happy now??


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah!


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## zakk (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> No Way!!!
> I used to live around there.. Santa Teresa, Blossom Hill
> What high school did you go to ?



i went to Mitty, then to Lynbrook.  my brothers both went to Lelend (sp?)

small world


----------



## sara (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by zakk *_
> i went to Mitty, then to Lynbrook.  my brothers both went to Lelend (sp?)
> 
> small world



I went to Santa Teresa  
Are you in college now?


----------

